# Refinished nightstand



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This nightstand had the top finish ruined thought the finish into the stain. Stripped and refinished with full gloss on top.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks really nice. What were the steps you took and products you used? and methods of application?

Sorry but I have a few like those that I would like to restore. Just wondering what you did because that looks awesome.

Pat


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Bowling Alley Tough


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Crazy depth on this one. Please share how you get this finish.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I stripped with star 10 phase 2 stripper, a gel with solvents to strip. I needed to wipe down with lacquer thinner to remove the last stain and finish from wood.

Sanded wood with 180 (liner sander and rts 400, hand sand final)

Stained with transtint dye in alcohol.

Sealed with 2 coats or so of SealCoat.

Finished with General Finishes Gloss EnduroVar. Top got extra coats for build. Two on rest of cabinet. I used dye so the burl kept as much clarity as possible and the SealCoat helps keep the chatoyance as much as possible with WB's. 

SealCoat scuffed with scotchbrite pads. 400 grit sand paper (random orbit ets 125) on EnduroVar. Do not sand for final coat on top. Seems to need two coats to look its best after sanding.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I stripped with star 10 phase 2 stripper, a gel with solvents to strip. I needed to wipe down with lacquer thinner to remove the last stain and finish from wood. Stained with transtint dye in alcohol. Sealed with 2 coats or so of SealCoat. Finished with General Finishes Gloss EnduroVar. Top got extra coats for build. Two on rest of cabinet. I used dye so the burl kept as much clarity as possible and the SealCoat helps keep the chatoyance as much as possible with WB's. SealCoat scuffed with scotchbrite pads. 400 grit sand paper on EnduroVar. Do not sand for final coat on top. Seems to need two coats to look its best after sanding.


Very nice, great products! How's the adhesion of the endurovar over the sealcoat? It's my understanding endurovar is meant to be direct coating over fully dried stain or unstained wood, or in other words no sealer is to be used.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I go with the theory shellac sticks to anything and anything sticks to dewaxed shellac. We have yet to encounter and issue with it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice, Dean


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Most people would have probably painted it. It looks better than new, Dean. Great job on it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am getting ready to refinish my Grandfather's old office desk I like how this came out and hope I can do just as good.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I am getting ready to refinish my Grandfather's old office desk I like how this came out and hope I can do just as good.


I did an old oak roll top desk that was my great grandpa and grandpa's for my parents. I have a mahogany desk that was a wedding gift from my grandma to my grandpa to do next.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow! That's art, not furniture.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I go with the theory shellac sticks to anything and anything sticks to dewaxed shellac. We have yet to encounter and issue with it.


What do you mean by encounter, haven't had any call backs or you've actually done adhesion tests?

Reason I asked on my first post is I tried the exact same thing you did and it didn't pass a simple finger nail scratch test after cure. I didn't read the can assuming it would be okay, then I called the tech at general finishes and he said absolutely not to put it over any sealed finish and to use the HP finish for sealed wood. Even in the FAQ page for Endurovar specifically states that you cannot use shellac under it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Exquisite Dean, 





You could quit your day job and make a living with coatings  :whistling2:


----------



## ducky (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you sure you just didn't go out and buy a new nightstand?:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DeanV said:


> This nightstand had the top finish ruined thought the finish into the stain. Stripped and refinished with full gloss on top.


Now that's what I call a one nightstand!:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Now that's what I call a one nightstand!:yes:


nah, I think that one is worth at least two. :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am going to tackle my grandfathers desk today. Start the sanding any ways and figure out what to uses for top coats.


----------

